# My First planted tank, and Fish pictures.



## charbel101 (Apr 21, 2014)

This is my first planted tank 75 gallons rimless it's a waterbox clear 4820.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

That is a STUNNING tank!!! 🤩

What species is the loooong orange fishie, on the picture before the rummynose glamour shot?


----------



## charbel101 (Apr 21, 2014)

LidijaPN said:


> That is a STUNNING tank!!! 🤩
> 
> What species is the loooong orange fishie, on the picture before the rummynose glamour shot?


Thank you! Its a three spotted gold gourami. I have 6 of them 2 males and 4 females.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Thought those long fins looked gouramiish haha. But have never heard of that one before.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Excellent pictures, I especially like the fish pics. Good looking tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edsland (Nov 30, 2021)

If this is your 1st tank your 2nd is going to win an award, beautiful


----------



## Jagathawise (Dec 31, 2021)

Gorgeous tank! I hope by my 101st, I can get results almost like that.


----------



## Death_by_Dinosaurs (11 mo ago)

That’s amazing! What kind of tetra is that first single fish shot?


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Death_by_Dinosaurs said:


> That’s amazing! What kind of tetra is that first single fish shot?


Black Neon


----------



## Death_by_Dinosaurs (11 mo ago)

Oh. The ones I’ve seen are way less vibrant.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Death_by_Dinosaurs said:


> Oh. The ones I’ve seen are way less vibrant.


With good lighting and once they mature in good conditions they can differently look like the pic. I've had a school for a few years now.


----------



## tandjrogers1 (10 mo ago)

Yep, gets my vote!
[I don't suppose you would box it up and mail the whole kit-and-kaboodle to Australia? Didn't think so.]


----------



## Dr. Manhattan (Jun 11, 2021)

Very nice. The krib looks beautiful too.


----------

